# Webmin - unzipping files from webmin file manager?



## neurosis (Jan 27, 2021)

I've been searching and can't find any information that doesn't involve debian or arch.  None of the solution worked for me.  

I'm trying to unzip files from the file manager in webmin.  I have zip installed but after restarting apache 'extract' still doesn't show up in the file manager. 

can anyone point me in the right direction to make this possible?


----------



## BostonBSD (Jan 27, 2021)

The zip program has a companion program called "unzip," which may be more useful.  As I understand it, zip only compresses zip archives, unzip only decompresses zip archives.

I have no knowledge of webmin, but if it were me I would just ssh into the system and use unzip that way [I assume it's a headless/remote system only accessible over a network].


----------



## neurosis (Jan 27, 2021)

I have both installed. Not sure I needed to install unzip?  I was unzipping from the command line without it. 

The reason I would like this to work is more a matter of convenience.  I have a few test forums running and being able to upload and unzip from a gui (webmin) is handy.  I'm pretty slow using the command line. I'm getting old.


----------



## BostonBSD (Jan 27, 2021)

Well, I know tar can handle many different types of archives, including zip archives.  Although sometimes archive specific programs have easier syntax [unxz, for example].

Sorry I couldn't help with webmin though.

[A long time ago archivers and compression tools used to be completely separate entities, today the difference is less clear.  XZ is technically a compression tool, although it is possible to concatenate files together as one file...which then makes the result an archive.  Tarballs are archives, but the tar command automatically performs compression depending upon the command syntax.]


----------

